# Torn between two PM's



## GTPI (Jun 9, 2020)

Ok Gentlemen ,

 I was waiting for an act of God to help with the decision making, instead I'm going to ask for help here!
I'm going to purchase my first mill, I want to stick with 115v so I have narrowed it down to the PM-25MV  & PM727V.
The reason for the mill, my hobby is gunsmithing so it will be a much needed & much more accurate drill press than I currently use and I will be able to finish small steel parts that get weld repairs. The uses will be endless!
      I realize that the 727V has a few advantages , weight, hp(1 vs 1.5) & gearing which will undoubtedly (I think) be useful milling steel parts.
 Whichever I decided on it will be ordered with the DRO option, no plans to ever go CNC.

  So which will be best ? My only thought is that the PM-727V will be reaching for a pitchfork to scramble eggs!  
  Should I purchase the PM25 and use the money saved for tooling or a better vise or jump on the PM-727V with the thought that I grow into it and never look back?


----------



## jaek (Jun 9, 2020)

I upgraded to a PM-727V from a G0704 (similar to the PM-25MV).

The 727V is a vastly more capable machine. In particular, it will easily drive slitting saws and annular cutters that the G0704 struggled with. The extra spindle-to-table distance has also come in handy on multiple occasions. The main downside is that 727V is too heavy to move around without an engine hoist or complete disassembly. 


If you have the space and can afford the extra cost I’d say go for the 727V.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 9, 2020)

I have the Grizzly equivalent to the PM-932, I do not do gunsmithing, but I have never wished I had a smaller mill. Possibly rethink your 110 vs 220 decision.


----------



## Tom1948 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have the 727v and have no regrets. Pretty much in agreement with what jaek said. I bought mine with the cabinet and mounted it on a roller base that Grizzly sells. It has worked out well.


----------



## GTPI (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you all very much, I already emailed PM sales to be certain a crate with a shinny new PM-727V is ready to ship. I'll pull the trigger in the morning . I'm excited,  kinda like Christmas only better!


----------



## Skowinski (Jun 9, 2020)

You move fast GTPI, jeez!  I started a thread back in the middle of May about trying to decide which PM mill to buy, and I still haven't ordered! 

Good luck with your purchase.  The 727V looks like a nice machine.  I really like the 6 geared step head combined with the variable speed control.  Seems like a good setup.


----------



## Brad125 (Jun 9, 2020)

I just bought a pm727m about a month ago and have been very happy so far. They are an excellent company to deal with.


----------



## GTPI (Jun 9, 2020)

Tom1948 said:


> I have the 727v and have no regrets. Pretty much in agreement with what jaek said. I bought mine with the cabinet and mounted it on a roller base that Grizzly sells. It has worked out well.


        The roller base seems like a great idea, did you use the T28000 ?  It's rated for 1200lbs.
      Thanks


----------



## GTPI (Jun 9, 2020)

Skowinski said:


> You move fast GTPI, jeez!  I started a thread back in the middle of May about trying to decide which PM mill to buy, and I still haven't ordered!
> 
> Good luck with your purchase.  The 727V looks like a nice machine.  I really like the 6 geared step head combined with the variable speed control.  Seems like a good setup.


                 HaHa! I do believe this was one of my fastest decisions, I just started by making a list of what was important for my purpose, I think the 727V will be a good fit. 
                     Everyone here is very helpful, I'm glad I joined. The geared head along with the variable speed motor was a big point for me, I'll soon find out.


----------



## Tom1948 (Jun 9, 2020)

Grizzly now has more models than when I bought mine. I believe mine was rated for a 1000 lbs. but has worked out well ,
.


----------



## mikey (Jun 9, 2020)

GTPI said:


> Thank you all very much, I already emailed PM sales to be certain a crate with a shinny new PM-727V is ready to ship. I'll pull the trigger in the morning . I'm excited,  kinda like Christmas only better!



Can't be sure but I think this has to a record for the fastest machine choice I've seen made on HM - 2 hours, 34 minutes! If you were on a fence it must have been a really narrow one and the guys pushed you over really fast!

Good luck with the 727. One day you'll be boring a precision hole with a boring head and will be just a few thou out. By speeding up the mill by 25-50 more rpm (without touching the depth of cut), you'll cut that thou or two off and come in dead on size. Variable speed on a mill is very good juju.


----------



## GTPI (Jun 10, 2020)

mikey said:


> Can't be sure but I think this has to a record for the fastest machine choice I've seen made on HM - 2 hours, 34 minutes! If you were on a fence it must have been a really narrow one and the guys pushed you over really fast!
> 
> Good luck with the 727. One day you'll be boring a precision hole with a boring head and will be just a few thou out. By speeding up the mill by 25-50 more rpm (without touching the depth of cut), you'll cut that thou or two off and come in dead on size. Variable speed on a mill is very good juju.


 
                  Do I ever wish it was that easy , weeks maybe months of comparison shopping!
I just gave the fine members of this forum the opportunity to push me off the cliff!    I must say, well done !

  So what's the average delivery time for PM? I'm tired of waiting.
 I'll be sure to post some photos when the big truck arrives


----------



## mikey (Jun 10, 2020)

It's always fun waiting for a new machine to arrive. We've all been through that but it is especially nice when we get to watch others go through it. The most fun part for us is that we will get you to buy stuff using your money; remember that I warned you about this. Watch out for two guys in particular - Darkzero and Higgite. Those guys are notorious! But don't worry ... I'll protect you by being the sweet voice of reason.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2020)

Ha! You know what they say, the guy who points the finger is just as guilty if not more! Well ok, maybe that's not an actually saying but on this forum the shenanigans are real!

Looks like GTPI is new here,  to H-M BTW, so I'll let him settle in a bit before instigating anything. Ok maybe that won't happen as I love to instigate but I'll try! However I know the others won't hold back!


----------



## mikey (Jun 10, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Looks like GTPI is new here,  to H-M BTW, so I'll let him settle in a bit before instigating anything. Ok maybe that won't happen as I love to instigate but I'll try! However I know the others won't hold back!



I rest my case!


----------



## Aukai (Jun 10, 2020)

One finger pointing forward, four fingers pointing back 
Welcome *GTPI*


----------



## Brad125 (Jun 17, 2020)

I have a pm727m and love it so far, i like the 6 speed gear box and have not found it a hinderance at all yet. I broke mine down into 3 pieces, it was HEAVY.


----------



## GTPI (Jun 17, 2020)

Brad125 said:


> I have a pm727m and love it so far, i like the 6 speed gear box and have not found it a hinderance at all yet. I broke mine down into 3 pieces, it was HEAVY.



      Good to know
      I gave the 727v a lot of thought and I'm pretty sure it will serve my needs perfectly 
           It's funny how "Bench top" make it sound like you can just flip it up on the current bench in your workshop!
   I know this will present a bit of a challenge. I have considered this base to make moving possible when needed .

If anyone thinks this is a bad idea please explain.
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Bear-Crawl-Heavy-Duty-Mobile-Base/T28000


----------



## Brad125 (Jun 17, 2020)

I used harbor freight moving dollies to get mine down a hill and into my basement. I lifted all three pieces up onto its homemade steel stand by myself, the actual colum isnt that heavy by itsself but the head and motor well lets just say it sucked lifting it off the floor and up onto the column. I didnt have enough head room for a lifting device of any kind. So, it was done the old fashion way, brute force. Wont do that again... ill cut a hole in the 1st floor and use a crane to lift it out if i ever have to move it again, i think some of my manhood is still laying on the basement floor. My 900lbs lathe was actually easier to move than this 600lb machine. If possibly GET HELP, i dont care if you have to pay for it.


----------



## jaek (Jun 19, 2020)

GTPI - my mill is on the exact same base and it works great, once I put shims under the feet to level it relative to my floor.


----------



## erikmannie (Jun 19, 2020)

Personally, I would always decide to buy the better machine.

Having said that, I have a PM-25MV and I am 100% happy with it.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 19, 2020)

GTPI said:


> Ok Gentlemen ,
> 
> I was waiting for an act of God to help with the decision making, instead I'm going to ask for help here!
> I'm going to purchase my first mill, I want to stick with 115v so I have narrowed it down to the PM-25MV  & PM727V.
> ...



I do pistolsmithing, and a little rifle work on occasion. I started with a Sherline lathe and mill and worked my up through various machines to those I have now. 

My suggestion is to get the mill that gives you the most Y and Z axis travel as you oftentimes need as much as your machine can give you. The 8" the 727 gives you would be the absolute minimum I would consider. Were I buying a bench mill for pistol smithing I'd go with the 833 to get that 11" of Y-axis travel. Great quality mill, but it comes at a price. And this is just my opinion of course. 

You want the most rigid machine you can fit/afford for gunsmithing work. I don't make tractor parts, but I do require good accuracy and sub-thou tolerances on some of the stuff I do.


----------

